# New to reloading



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello 2cool, I'm going to turn 18 in a few days and am going to get started with reloading. I have no idea what to get started with and would like to hear y'all's opinions. I'll start off reloading 7x64 Brenneke, 7.5x55 Swiss, .45 long colt, and .303 British. I plan to acquire more firearms so I'll be continually adding to my collection, so I'll need to be able to reload more and more uncommon calibers. Whatever information yall have will be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Buy a good reloading manual and read it (Lymans is great). I have been at it for about 30 years and good manuals and a good local reloading shop (or reliable source) are top priority. Big Guy's in Pearland is a great source for most of your needs (I make the 120 mile round trip occasionally). I have found that Midsouth, Graf & Sons, and Natchez are the most trusted mail order sources. Powder and primers are getting easier to find these days (hoorah). Best of luck to you, 6.5Ã—55 is my favorite caliber.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed on a above. Get at least 3 manuals and read them. Watch a bunch of youtube video's. One thing to remember is the books are a guide, as you'll see with 3 different books you'll have 3 different max loads and such. This is why we work up our loads for our guns because each is different. Buy a single stage press and start slow. If ya have any question ask. Maybe post where you live so that someone might help yea out locally


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Any recommendations on equipment such as presses, dies, etc...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

For a beginner a RCBS Rock Checker Supreme kit will set you up nicely at a minimum cost. It will last a life time. RCBS dies are good but others work just as well. Most importantly as was mentioned above, read the books and remember, at 18 or any age your are not "10' tall and bullet proof." Use caution and avoid the booze while at the press.


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Booze is avoided at all times. It's not worth risking my life or grades over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been reloading 20+ years and still using my first press I purchased a RCBS RS2. There was no internet when I started just got as many manuals as I could and read a lot. If you can find a friend that can show you how to start that would help a lot.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Some really good guys over here in this forum and over on this one 
http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_6/42_Reloading.html


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

don't think you can go wrong on RCBS equip. Mine original was bought in 1971 and still works better than new because it is loosened up and slick.

good luck READ READ READ and compare


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

All good advice above, only exception I would mention is to take some you-tube stuff "with a grain of salt". There is some good info there, also some complete foolishness or worse. Good manuals that come to mind are Lyman, Speer, Hornaday, & Sierra, in no particular order. Equipment wise, my preference is also RCBS although there are other good lines out there. Generally you get what you pay for. And if you can find a "grizzled old coot" like me to work with a little for starters, it will help. Just don't presume you know more after two sessions than he has learned in 50 or 60 years! From the tone of your questions, I don't think you will be that type. Have SAFE fun and welcome!


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*All of the above*

Especially about YouTube and grain of salt. Buy good safety glasses. If you're touching anything other than a manual wear them. Take your time. Turn off the TV/radio/phone. It's a very fun and rewarding hobby. You will also need a bullet puller a.k.a reloader's eraser. It is easy to double charge a case and just as easy to not charge a case. Either can be disastrous. Take your time. If in doubt, start over. Once you get started you'll find other "must haves" like a good case cleaner, digital scale, etc. As mentioned above let us know what part of the world you're in. Lots of good people on here would be willing to show you some hands-on.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea, i guess all those brownell and midway usa youtube video are shiit. :/


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr Muney Pit, I believe if you will re-read my reference to you-tube, you will find I did not condemn (or as you state call any specific poster 's info" ---"), my point being there is some, even a lot of good info there. There is a lot of sheer and sometimes dangerous info, read nonsense, there also. If you take further umbrage at my comment, I suggest you contact me by PM rather than detract from the original posters request for information.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

If your from the Houston or their bouts check out Lohmans, they are located off Little York and 290 and the beltway, the do mail order as well,as mentioned can't beat Big guys


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Stevieray54 said:


> If your from the Houston or their bouts check out Lohmans, they are located off Little York and 290 and the beltway, the do mail order as well,as mentioned can't beat Big guys


Funny I've never heard of Lohmans until this week and this makes it twice in one week.


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I guess I'll be heading out to Big Guys to look around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good advice so far. Lyman is another good brand - I bought my first one used around 1968 and I'd still be using it except that my son "borrowed" it so it's still in use. I'd like to stress the advice to buy a single stage. In my opinion there are too many things going on with a progressive for a novice and it's too easy to make mistakes. I have two progressives but still use my single stage for all rifle rounds except .223. Establish a pattern and stick to it and you will never double charge or forget to charge. Sounds like you are a level headed young man so you should not have any problems. Good luck.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent advice, above. Funny that no one has mentioned this aspect yet - don't expect to be saving any money until after you've loaded many thousands of rounds.


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

Get this Lee turret press. The turrets are only $13 and then you can keep your dies set, one caliber in each turret at the depths you need them for each caliber you load.

http://ads.midwayusa.com/find?userSearchQuery=lee+turret+press&cm_mmc=ps_google-_-RL_Metallic_Reloading_Presses_Alpha_G-_-lee+turret+press-_-1t1&mkwid=sI2XG1oT5&pcrid=66732160956&pkw=lee%20turret%20press&pmt=e&gclid=CNTE4db3usYCFQqpaQodV64Cwg

Also, RCBS sells a video that is very good at showing the steps of reloading.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

My wife and I started Cowboy Action Shooting several years ago. It didn't take long to figure out that reloading was the only way to go. I spoke to a gun dealer friend of mine and he recommended the Lee Pro 1000 for loading lots of ammo quick. I bought one for 45 Colt, one for 38/357 and one for 45 Schofield. They are 3 stage presses that drop out 1 round every time you pull the handle. If you are looking for maximum accuracy, this is NOT the way to go but they do a lot of ammo quickly. I can load 100rds in just a few minutes.

For my 45/70 I bought a turret press. I measure the powder for every round and get maximum accuracy but it is not quick. Both types of presses have their place. 

Cliff


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I'm going to go with the lee turret press, due to speed ofer single stage while simpler (and cheaper) than a progressive press. But I am concerned with the accuracy of the press. Since the head (I guess that's what it's called) rotates does that cause any inaccuracies with bullet seating and what not? And thank you all for the advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

I like my Dillion for pistal load


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Rebel_Ray said:


> I think I'm going to go with the lee turret press, due to speed ofer single stage while simpler (and cheaper) than a progressive press. But I am concerned with the accuracy of the press. Since the head (I guess that's what it's called) rotates does that cause any inaccuracies with bullet seating and what not? And thank you all for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your gonna loose the ability to hold as tight of tolerances with any turret /progressive press over a single stage. Lee being on the bottom of the scale its gonna be more. The lee single stage i have works for 90% of the stuff i want it to but if im doing my match loads i use my rcbs single stage. There is a big difference in the way the two even feel when useing them. The lee is a bit more gritty i would call it. But even so, when shooting plinking ammo ya cant tell what press it came from. Ive spent alot of time on my match loads to get the SD's to single digit and seeing the run out on the lee tells me, its just not up for that task. But for volume, yea get a progressive ( Dillion) but i wouldnt recomend that for a new reloader. Slow and steady friend.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

meterman said:


> I like my Dillion for pistal load


Which one do ya have? You couldnt drag my 650 away from me.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Think mine is b square pistol check every othe load drop and it is dead on


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

meterman said:


> Think mine is b square pistol check every othe load drop and it is dead on


Awesome, was that your first press or did ya go from a single to it?


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Can a lee turret press deliver 1" groups at 200 yards? (I know my rifle can with good factory ammo)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If you do your part right it can. Your part is everything from cleaning the brass to pulling the the trigger. Personally I think it would be a mistake to get one. You don't even know how to reload but you want to be fast at it. Thats just asking for problems. Learn first then worry about speeding up production.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Rebel_Ray said:


> Can a lee turret press deliver 1" groups at 200 yards? (I know my rifle can with good factory ammo)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has no problem with that kind of group. My Sharps can hit 2"at 200 with open sights if I practice a little.

Cliff


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Any turret or progressive press has some degree of slack in the die carrier head relative to the press ram at the point of attachment of said turret / die carrier. It may or may not be enough to cause accuracy problems, but it certainly will not improve with age and usage. I stand by the advice to buy a single stage for starters, learn how to load safely and for accuracy before moving to something else. And I'll guarantee that regardless of whatever "ammo factory" you have later, there will be times you'll come back to the single stage.


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok, if yall think its a mistake to skip a single strange then I'll go with the RCBS Rock Chucker supreme. How does that sound? And what would yall recommend as a media in a case tumbler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Rebel_Ray said:


> Ok, if yall think its a mistake to skip a single strange then I'll go with the RCBS Rock Chucker supreme. How does that sound? And what would yall recommend as a media in a case tumbler?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My opinion only, that is probably the best choice you can make. DO NOT skimp on reloading equipment, you will be using it a looong time. I have bought 2 new presses, because I thought they were an upgrade to my Rockchucker I bought about 35 years ago 1 is back in the box (for my son) a Hornady Lock-n-Load has a Lee decapping die (great die) in it and does decapping only. Welcome to the madness we call a hobby.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rebel_Ray said:


> Ok, if yall think its a mistake to skip a single strange then I'll go with the RCBS Rock Chucker supreme. How does that sound? And what would yall recommend as a media in a case tumbler?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go with the walnut. I've had less trouble with pieces stuck in the flash hole since using it. The corn cob stuff works great, but its a chore to have to dislodge remnants from almostst every cartridges' flash hole .


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Walnut here to. Poor in some nu finsh liqud car wax and let it mix for about 5 min before u put your brass in.

If u want really clean go to the wet tumble. Use a squirt of dawn and limon shine and useing the stainless steel pins your brass will be as clean as new in about 2 hours. Shop around and u can find this one cheap 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/42...del-b-high-speed-rotary-case-tumbler-110-volt


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Richard Lee said that clean brass was over rated. But, I think it is just as important to look good at the Range as to shoot good.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

The rock chucker supreme is a good choice. To be honest, turrets don't save you a lot of time unless you use them like a progressive and that can lead to trouble for a newbie. Once my single stage dies are set they stay set and it takes less than a minute to remove one and replace with the next stage. I do each step on all of the brass I intend to load and it works out fine. If I'm reloading pistol I go to my Dillon Square Deal or 550 as accuracy isn't as important but I'm glad I started with a single stage because the progressive can get confusing if you aren't used to the process especially if you have a malfunction of any kind.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I have used a RCBS Rockchucker for 25 years and loaded 5,000 to 7,000 rds. But I load for consistency and accuracy.

My PM offer to you is still available


----------

